# Plow wont stay up



## protechk5 (Nov 24, 2006)

I got a Fisher minute mount on a f350 with a electric pump and controller, every thing works but when I rise it, it just falls right back down. How do I fix this, what do I need?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like you need some of the fisher viagra fluid.....:waving:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The internal check valve in the S1 valve is stuck open or the valve itself is stuck open. You can try removing it and cleaning it but usually they need to be replaced. The valves are located on the rear of the pump unit under a plastic cover. Here's a pic with the S1 valve location:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;429992 said:


> Sounds like you need some of the fisher viagra fluid.....:waving:


  Mind outta the gutter :waving:


----------

